# How to create a blend??



## Choffter (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, I'm wondering if someone can help me understand this. In terms of blends, how do you go about this?

- how do you choose the beans? What works best?

- do you mix the green beans or roast then mix?

- and particular ratios?

Any information on this topic would be helpful.

Cheers!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Might be better posting in the "Roasting" forum rather than "new Members"......

PS - I know Jack about roasting or blending but was passing through


----------



## Choffter (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks@drewster I'll try that. Didn't know here it would sit.


----------

